# Help me with the delivery!



## chanrico (Jan 15, 2007)

:look: Hi,

I'm new on this site. I would like to have an information please, I'm in Montreal (Canada), and We are new in the catering services, and we have good cleints , we start our business last october, and the weather was cold, so it was ok for the delivery safety (colds plates), but as may approach, the weather will be hot, and aside a cambro, what can we use to deliver the plates?? Big plates, because we do business dinner and things like that mostly...So cambro is not useful for us, what do you have to suggest????????? Help us please!! Here nobody what to give information to one and other...Me , myself and I...But as I can see here on the forum, most of you are willing to give advice!!! Thanks, and sorry for my bad english....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Why isn't a Cambro usefull? They come in many shapes and sizes. True, you may have to turn the larger ones upside down to get it into your vehicle, but once it's in there it's not going anywhere. You can get freezable plates that slide into the Cambro to keep it cold, and with some of the larger Cambros you can slide in 18 x 26" baking trays, so you can put whatever you want to on the trays.
Other than that, the only other option is to get a refrigerated truck, and they can be expensive.


----------



## chanrico (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, 

Thanks for the answer,

But as you know, the food plates with the business dinner (buffet style) are large and wide and full, so in a cambro it does fit well! That's why i'm not a fan of the cambro thing with this particular type of buffet! So anyone have suggestions????????


THANKS

Chanrico


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Re-read my post. There are many shapes and sizes of Cambros. The largest ones will take 18 x 26" cookie sheet pans, you can fit pretty much any platter or plate on that size.


----------

